# إمتحان فى السلامة(شوف نفسك)



## مصطفى مسعد (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
ده إمتحان فى السلامة 
مشاهدة المرفق TEST Database.doc

اتمنا ان اللى يشوف موضوع يكتب رد علشان يبقى أعرف إذا كان الموضوع كويس ولا لأ 
و اعرف الإهتمامات فى اى اتجاه
شكرأً


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 يونيو 2008)

اخي في الله
ما كان لله دام واتصل وماكان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل
فلا تزعج نفسك باالردود


----------



## sayed00 (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا درش على المجهود الملاحظ فى الفتره الاخيره و لكن كما قال لك الاخ احمد و كما قلتلك دائما لا تشغل نفسك بالردود الموضوع الجيد سوف يأتى بالردود بدون طلبها

لكن لى سؤال ما مصدر هذه الاسئله و على اى اساس (استاندر) لان بعض الاجابات تحتاج المعرفه او التدريب قبل الاجابه عليها (يعنى لا تقيس مستوى معرفة معين بدون تدريب)

شكرا مره اخرى يا درش


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## ماجد محمد فرج (9 يونيو 2008)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم ، بالمناسبة أنا مهندس كهرباء وعندي أختبار في السلامة والصحة المهنية وأكيد سأستفيد من هذه الأسئلة القيمة 
ومرة أخرى أقدم شكري وتقديري اليك .


----------



## حسن باشا (11 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بهراااااااااام (11 يونيو 2008)

تشكر يا باشا


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (15 يونيو 2008)

الف الف شكر 
ولك من الله جزيل العطاء ووفقك الله لما تحب 
والله المعين


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed morshidy (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafamwafy (22 ديسمبر 2008)

محهود رائع
وامتحان شامل
ربنا يقرنا ونجيب فيه مجموع عالى


----------



## الطالبالصغير (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
الله ينفعنا بما علمنا ويزيدنا علما


----------



## mabouzeid (2 مايو 2009)

واللة هو شئ جميل جداً انك تعرف تقييم الموضوع من الاعضاء لكن الاجمل أن الله يجزيك الخير كله 
اما بخصوص الموضوع فهو رائع جداً جداً 

شكراً


----------



## alaa eldin farag (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 مايو 2009)

Thanks so muh my friend. Realy it's an intresting quiz. Thanks again


----------



## mohamed lashin (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى 
ولكن لى سؤال
هل هذت الإختبار لتقييم متقدم لوظيفة ؟


----------



## M.Kheir (4 مايو 2009)

Dears 
?Can we get the Answers for these very Important Questions
Regards

have u answers ??i think it will be good ??


----------



## ruedumoulin (5 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## almasry (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل . بس يارب الإمتحان يكون من المقرر


----------



## تمبيزة (10 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مشعل99 (11 مايو 2009)

نبي الاجابات الصحيحيه نبي تناكد منها ؟


----------



## هشام محجوب (12 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود البشير (12 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك جزاك الله كل خير:13:*​


----------



## الديب ن (15 مايو 2009)

اسئلة مهمة جداً وشكراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## amer selim (16 مايو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك بس ممكن يكون بالعربي وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## husscorps (31 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الحليف (31 مايو 2009)

موضوع شيق وجميل ..................... مشكور


----------



## mbelfissane3 (1 يونيو 2009)

الله يعينك ويسدد خطاك وننتفع مما نتعلم انشاء الله


----------



## الرمول (1 يونيو 2009)

*اسئلة امتحان nebosh*

وهذا نموذج لامتحان ال nebosh مع طريقة الاجابة على الاسئلة ولاتنسونا من دعائكم.


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (1 يونيو 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## hbs (5 يونيو 2009)

It is too basic but it it helps, thank you very much for you help and support

بارك الله فيكم و اتمنى المزيد من التكاثف لخدمة المنتسبين بتقديم كل ما هو ممكن من العلوم المختلفة


----------



## نور وزمزم (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مقدما وجاري عمل الاختبار 
ربنا ينجحنا ........... امين


----------



## adel ammar (9 يونيو 2009)

thank you for this exam but we need answer for it to evaluate our selves
and learn from our masters


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي مصطفى..


----------



## M.Kheir (31 يوليو 2009)

*Answers Please*

Thanks a lot for this Nice tests
would you please put answers for these tests
Regards


----------



## تيسير حيمور (4 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز مصطفي
مشكور جداً على هذا الامتحان . ارجو ان تضع إجابات الامتحان بمرفق منفصل لو سمحت حتى نتأكد من الاجابه.
اذا تكرمت هل لديك معلومات عن امتحان ال osha فأنه مفيد جداً وبالذات لي ، منتظراً جوابك.
شكرأ مرةً اخرى


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية*​


----------



## amirhafez (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير بجد بجد موضوع جامد جدا ومعلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد احمد ابوشمله (17 أغسطس 2009)

اسئلة في غاية الاهمية فيما يخص علم السلامة والصحة المهنية
م.محمد احمد ابوشمله
خبير سلامه وصحة مهنية
معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية
عمان الاردن


----------



## tomasz (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهن 

إخواني الأفاضل هل من الممكن الحصول على هذا الإمتحان باللغة العربية والإجابة النموذجية لهذا الإمتحان فأنا لدي برنامج أستطيع القيام ببرمجة إمتحان عليه وإعطاء الإجابة الصحيحة بعد كل سؤال واحب ااخدم هذا العلم الذي أنتمي إليه

وشكرا


----------



## aaar (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا غالى


----------



## محمد البشبيشى (24 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## شبكشي (25 أغسطس 2010)

رائع وجميل


----------



## aaar (26 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
*


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much my friend


----------



## ashash (27 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك شكر خاص لما تفضلتم به من مجهود و اتمنى لك دوام الصحة و العافية و التقدم فى حياتكم المثمرة


----------



## khaliduk (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاهدة المرفق 61963مرسل قائمة فحص للسياراتhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?1283711535


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## fraidi (7 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks its binificial


----------



## م.شهاب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً وبارك الله فيك
أرجو توفير إمتحانات باللغة العربية *


----------



## agharieb (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## تربل اكسس (13 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع جدا بوركت يداك صديقي


----------



## abdo_elpup (15 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم على هذا الاخيبار الرائع


----------



## عابر-سبيل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الجيار (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الاسئلة صعبة جدا ياريت عندك الاجوبة


----------



## ابراهيم55 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ياستاذنا الكريم


----------



## heshamshky (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
لكن هل ممكن ترسل اجابات كل اختبار لعرفة الأجابة الصحيحة و بالتالى يمكن تحديد المستوى 
مع شكرى لمجهودك
*


----------



## mechanic power (11 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تايه والدرب جنبي (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mr:AHMED (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير 

لك احترامي


----------



## foueddca (5 مايو 2011)

tanks


----------



## abdelazizvtc (11 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك كل الخير*


----------



## aljabal (23 أغسطس 2011)

Thank you very well for good information


----------



## belkhir86 (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_fouad79 (28 أغسطس 2011)

thank you so much but in *TEST #18*​ *“ HEAT STRESS “*

question no 1 the correct answer 66.6 F Vs 37 C


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا. 
هل يمكن وضع اجابة نموذجية لهذه الأسئلة حتى تكتمل عملية التقييم؟


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## gsassi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Very nice


----------



## aabaelqasim (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مفيش عربي؟


----------



## abo.yagob (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم والديك


----------



## acer.7 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك موضوع جميل


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## amr_als3dany (20 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع جدا


----------



## tomasz (25 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكر الاخ الفاضل لكن لو احد يقوم بإجابة ووضع الاجابة على صفحات المنتدى حتى يكتمل العلم


----------



## aabaelqasim (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن امتحان (اسألة انترفيو) بالعربي ؟ اتمنى انا معايا اوشا وعاوز اشتغل مش لاقى شغل عشان الخبرة


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك كل الخير*​


----------



## azie (10 مارس 2012)

*مهمات الوقاية الشخصية* 
لقد سبق لنا شرح مخاطر بيئة العمل ، وطرق الوقاية الهندسية والتشريعية والطبية الواجب إتباعها لوقاية العمال من هذه المخاطر وحمايتهم من إصابات العمل ، مثل تصميم وتركيب أنظمة السلامة في الآلات والمعدات والمنشآت التي تشكل خطراً على الأشخاص العاملين فيها ومن أمثلة ذلك الحواجز الواقية المركبة على آلة الخراطة وتعتبر هذه المعدات والأنظمة خط الدفاع الأول للسلامة ، ورغم أن مهمات الوقاية الشخصية يتم وضعها في تصنيف أساليب الوقاية من مخاطر العمل بأنها خط الدفاع الأخير لوقاية العاملين من عوامل الضرر الذي قد يتعرضون له بسبب ظروف العمل الذي يقومون به ، إلا أنه وفي بعض الأحيان تعد مهمات الوقاية بمثابة خط الدفاع الأول لحماية العاملين من المخاطر كما هو الحال في ارتداء النظارات الواقية للعاملين في أعمال اللحام وتشغيل المعادن أو عند تناول وتداول المواد الكيماوية ... الخ. وتعتبر مهمات الوقاية الشخصية وسيلة وقائية إضافية ومكملة لمجموعة الإجراءات والاحتياطات التي تتخذ لتأمين وحماية العمال المعرضين لمخاطر وحوادث العمل. 

*الشروط الواجب توافرها بمهمات الوقاية الشخصية*
1- يجب أن يتم اختيار مهمات الوقاية الشخصية بحيث تكون مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية حتى تقلل الإخطار التي تستخدم من أجلها لأقل حد ممكن ، أي أنها يجب أن تكون فعالة في الوقاية من المخاطر التي يتعرض لها العامل.

2- يجب أن تكون مناسبة للجسم ومريحة للعامل وسهلة الاستخدام ، بمعنى أن تمكن العامل من القيام بالحركات الضرورية لأداء العمل وإنجاز المهام بدون صعوبة وحتى لا يتم إهمال استخدامها من قبل العامل.

3- يجب أن يكون حجمها مناسباً وشكلها مقبولاً، وأن تتحمل ظروف العمل بحيث لا تتلف بسهولة.

*واجبات العامل تجاه مهمات الوقاية الشخصية*
- يجب تدريب العامل على الاستخدام الصحيح لمهمات الوقاية الشخصية لتوفير الألفة بينهما حتى تكون جزء من برنامج عمله اليومي .

- يجب تطبيق لوائح وأنظمة السلامة بالمنشأة لإلزام العاملين على استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية وتنظيم برامج التوعية لهم لتوضيح فوائدها في تجنب وقوع الإصابات لهم بجانب عمليات الفحص والصيانة والنظافة المستمر لهذه المهمات.

*أنواع مهمات الوقاية الشخصية
*توجد عدة أنواع من مهمات الوقاية الشخصية والتي تغطي جميع أعضاء الجسم تقريباً ، ويعتمد كل نوع من هذه المهمات على طبيعة المخاطر الموجودة في بيئة العمل والغاية التي تستخدم هذه المهمات من أجلها.
*1- **الملابس الواقية* 

تستخدم الملابس الواقية مثل ( الأفرول ، المراييل ، الصداري، الأحزمة الواقية .. الخ ) في حماية جسم العامل من الأضرار المختلفة في بيئة العمل والتي لا توفرها الملابس العادية والتي قد تكون هي ذاتها سبباً لوقوع الإصابات .
المراييل والصداري تستخدم لحماية الجسم من تأثير المواد الكيماوية ومن الإشعاعات التي تصدر عن بعض المواد المستخدمة في الصناعات. وتتناسب مواد صنع هذه الملابس مع طبيعة العمل والمخاطر التي قد تنجم عنه فمنها ما هو مصنوع من الجلد أو من مادة الأسبست أو غير ذلك من المواد الخاصة والتي تقدم الحماية المطلوبة من مخاطر معينة ومحددة، ويوضح الجدول التالي بعض أنواع الملابس الواقية ومادة التصنيع والهدف من استعمالها وكذلك الأعمال التي تستخدم فيها.
حماية الصدر والبطن
تستخدم لهذا الغرض المرايل Aprons وتوجد منها أنواع تختلف في المواد المصنعة منها ونظام عملها حسب نوعية الوقاية المطلوبة وحسب نوعية التعرض ، ففي حالة التعرض للحرارة يمكن توفير الوقاية باستخدام مرايل من الاسبستوس أو الجلد كروم المرن ، ويمكن استخدام الاسبستوس المنسوج مع خيوط الألمنيوم . وفي حالة التعرض للمواد الكيماوية كالأحماض أو القلويات يمكن استخدام مرايل بلاستيك مقاومة للكيماويات .
ولوقاية الصدر يمكن استخدام معاطف واقية بأطوال مختلفة حسب طبيعة العمل .
حماية الأذرع والكتف
في حالة التعرض للأتربة الضارة فإنه يمكن وقاية الأذرع من هذه المواد الضارة باستخدام ( أكمام واقية ) من بعض أنواع القماش الثقيل ، وتصل هذه الأكمام من نهاية الذراع حتى الكتف وهي مزودة بوسيلة لتعليقها بالرقبة . ولحماية الكتف بالنسبة لأعمال حمل الشكاير والصناديق فإنه يمكن استخدام وسادة من اللباد أو الإسفنج .
*اسم المعدة* *مادة التصنيع* *الهدف من الاستعمال* *الفئة المستعملة* أفرول ومرايل 1- اسبست مطلي بالألمنيوم
2- الجلد
3- القماش
4- البلاستيك المرن
5- مرايل الاسبست الوقاية من الحرارة
الوقاية من الحرارة
الوقاية من الأتربة والأوساخ
الوقاية من الكيماويات والسوائل
الوقاية من مخاطر الحرارة رجال الإطفاء وصهر المعادن
عمال الصهر واللحام
الورش المختلفة
عمال الصناعات الكيماوية
عمال صهر المعادن وأمام ألأفران 


*2- **معدات حماية الرأس* 

لحماية الرأس من الأجســام الصلبة التي قد تسقط فوقها أو اصطدامها بالمــواد والأجهــزة ، تستخدم القبعات ( خوذات ) والتي يوجد منها أنواع كثيرة تعتمد على المواد الداخلة في تركيبها ونوعية المخاطر المحتمل وقوعها وكذلك ملائمتها لحجم الرأس ، فغالبيتها يقاوم الصدمات وبعضها يقاوم الحرارة والمواد الكيماوية كالأحماض والقلويات والمذيبات والزيوت وغيرها .
في الأعمال الميكانيكية وأعمال الإنشاءات والكهرباء وفي المناجم وغيرها من الأعمال التي يخشى عندها تساقط المواد والعدد أو أجزاء الآلات التي عادة ما تكون على ارتفاع عالي ، تستخدم الخوذة الواقية للرأس .
شروط ومواصفات خاصة لابد أن تتوافر في واقيات الرأس:
- تصنع الخوذات من مواد خفيفة لكنها مقاومة للصدمات بحيث لا تشكل ثقلاً على الرأس . 
- لكي تكون فعالة في توفير الحماية فإنها مزودة من الداخل بحامل مرن يمكن ضبطه بما يريح الرأس ، ويوجد بين الحامل والغلاف الخارجي للخوذة مسافة حوالي 2 سم حتى يكون الغلاف الخارجي الصلب للخوذة بعيداً عن الرأس عند التعرض لجسم صلب. وحينئذ يمكن حماية الرأس من انتقال تأثير الصدمة . وتتصل نهايات الحامل بإطار داخلي مرن يستقر حول الرأس ، وعموماً يعتبر الإطار مع الحامل بمثابة ماص للصدمات.
- يجب أن تكون الخوذة مزودة بسير جلدي يمكن تثبيتها بواسطته أثناء لبسها حتى لا تكون عرضة للسقوط خصوصاً عند العمل بأماكن مرتفعة مثل أعمال البناء.
- أن تكون المواد المصنعة منها الخوذة لها القدرة على العزل الكهربائي .
- أن لا تسمح بنفاذ السوائل من خلالها .
- في أماكن العمل ذات المخاطر المزدوجة والتي تكون الضجيج وأحداً منها يجب أن يسمح تصميم الخوذة بتركيب واقيات الضجيج عليها.
- في الأماكن التي يتعرض فيها العمال لمخاطر الحرارة المنخفضة ، يجب أن تحتوي الخوذة على مادة من الصوف بداخلها بالإضافة إلى غطاء للرقبة يركب تحت الخوذة مباشرة .
- إمكانية تركيب وسائل ألإنارة على الخوذة عند الأ‘عمال في المناطق المظلمة مثل الأنفاق والمناجم .
- الخوذة التي تستخدم لوقاية الرأس عند الإعمال التي يصدر عنها انطلاق أجزاء معدنية أو كيماوية إلى الوجه يجب أن يسمح تصميمها بتركيب واقيات وجه البلاستيك الشفاف .
- واقيات للوجه تركب على الخوذ للوقاية من الضوء المبهر في أعمال صهر المعادن ، اللحام ، القطع بالأكسجين ، لا بد لهذه الخوذ أن تكون مقاومة لهذه المواد وأن لا تتأثر بها .
- يجب تمييز القبعات المخصصة لكل فئة من العمال بلون محدد على حسب طبيعة العمل .
- يجب توفير أغطية رأس تغطى شعر السيدات كاملاً وتوفر الحماية لهن بالإضافة إلى أنه يجب أن كون مناسبة من حيث الشكل .
*اسم المعدة* *مادة التصنيع* *الهدف من الاستعمال* *الفئة المستعملة* القبعة ( الخوذة) 1- البلاستيك
2- الفيبر جلاس
3- البلاستيك الخفيف
4- البلاستيك المقوى بشبك فولاذي
5- الألمنيوم العاكس للحرارة
6- النحاس
7- القطن ا*لوقاية من**:*
سقوط المواد الثقيلة والحادة
الحرارة وسقوط المواد الساخنة
الصدمات الخفيفة
سقوط المواد والاصطدام بها 
الحرارة وأشعة الشمس
اللهب والحرارة 
الوقاية من البرد التنقيب عن المعادن
الكهرباء والإنشاءات
الأماكن الضيقة والمغلقة
الأعمال الإنشائية والتركيبات
البترول والإنشاءات
رجال الإطفاء
عمال الإنشاءات في الشتاء 


*3- * *معدات حماية السمع* 

تستخدم معدات حماية السمع ( سدادات أو أغطية للأذن ) للوقاية من التأثيرات السلبية الضارة للضجيج على الجهاز السمعي وعلى الجسم بشكل عام، حيث تعمل هذه المعدات على خفض مستوى الضجيج إلى الحد الذي يعتبر فيه آماناً ( الحد المسوح به 85 ديسبل )
*- سدادات الأذن*
تعمل سدادات ألأذن على خفض مستوى الضجيج ـ وتصنع من الدائن المعالج كيميائياً ( مطاط أو بلاستيك ) أو من القطن الممزوج بالمشع. ويشترط في سدادات ألأذن أن تنطبق تماماً بالأذنين الخارجية حتى لا يسمح بمرور الهواء إليها.
* - أغطية الأذن
*تستعمل أغطية الأذن بحيث تغطي الأذنين بإحكام وتستخدم في الأماكن ذات الضجيج العالي ، مثل المطارات ومحطات القوى الكهربائية ، وبأماكن التدريب على إطلاق النيران من الأسلحة المختلفة ، واختبار المفرقعات وما شابه ذلك .
شروط ومواصفات خاصة لابد أن تتوافر في واقيات السمع:
- يجب إجراء القياسات لمستوى الضجيج بمكان العمل وإجراء تحليل الصوت الذي يصدر عنه لمعرفة مقدار تردده حتى نتمكن من اختيار نوع الوسيلة المناسبة للحماية .
- اختيار أكثر من نوع لسدادات الأذن أو أغطية الأذن التي تناسب مستوى الضجيج في موقع العمل وعرضها على العمال لاختيار الوسيلة التي تؤمن لهم الراحة عند الاستخدام .
- يجب التنبيه على العمال بضرورة تطهير سدادات الأذن المصنوعة من الدائن قبل استخدامها ، لكي لا يتسبب عنه أضرار مثل التهابات الأذن .

*4- **معدات حماية* *الجهاز التنفسي* 

تختلف وسائل وقاية الجهاز التنفسي حسب نوعية الملوثات ، وهي قد تكون في صورة أتربة أو غازات أو أبخرة أو أدخنة التي قد يتعرض لها العاملون في بيئات العمل المختلفة والتي تسبب لهم تليف أو تحجر رئوي أو التسمم نتيجة لاستنشاق الأبخرة الملوثة ، أو الوفاة لاستنشاق الغازات السامة. وهذه المعدات تكون على هيئة كمامات وأقنعة توضع على الوجه بحيث يغطي الفم والأنف أو الوجه بأكمله ومنها ما يغطي الرأس بالكامل . وقد يكون القناع أو الكمامة جزء من بدلة عمل كاملة أو منفصل عنها . وتصمم هذه المعدات بطريقة تلائم نوع المخاطر وتحمي الجهاز التنفسي من ملوثات هواء بيئة العمل ( غازات سامة وخانقة ذات التراكيز المختلفة ، الأبخرة والأدخنة والأـربة ) وذلك عن طريق تأمين الهواء النقي اللازم لعملية التنفس وتصفية الهواء من الملوثات الضارة . وتختلف أنواع وأشكال واقيات الجهاز التنفسي باختلاف نوع وطبيعة العمل وأماكن التلوث وهي كالتالي:-
*كمامات الأتربة ( قناع )* *Dust Masks*
تستخدم في حالة تداول المواد التي في صورة أتربة كيماوية دقيقة وهي عبارة عن مرشحات من القطن والشاش أو الإسفنج يمكن تثبيتها وفكها بسهولة عند اللزوم فتمنع وصول الأتربة إلى الأنف ويصل الهواء إلى الجهاز التنفسي نظيفاً .

*الجهاز الواقي الكيماوي* *Chemical Cartridge Respirator*
يستخدم هذا القناع لوقاية الجهاز التنفسي من الأبخرة والغازات الضارة، ويمكن إيجاز عمل القناع في أنه يحتوي مادة كيماوية تتميز بقدرتها على امتصاص الكميات المحدودة من الملوثات الضارة ، أما إذا كانت كمية الملوثات كبيرة ويتم التعرض لها فترة طويلة فإنه يمكن استخدام ( كمامة كانيستر ) ويمكن أن تزود هذه الكمامة بقناع واقي لحماية الوجه والعينين . وهذا الجهاز غير مناسب في الأماكن المغلقة مثل خزانات المذيبات العضوية. ويمكن استخدامه في أماكن غير مغلقة ، ومن المواد التي يمكن استخدامها في هذه الأجهزة كمادة امتصاص ( الكربون النشط ) في شكل مسحوق.

*الكمامات الشاملة **All Service Masks* 
وهذا النوع يمكن استخدامه للوقاية من مختلف الملوثات مثل الأبخرة والغازات والأدخنة وهي مناسبة للوقاية من أول أكسيد الكربون، وهي مزودة بوسيلة لتوضيح الوقت الزمني عند الاستخدام .

* أجهزة التزويد بالهواء* *Supplied Air Respirator*
يوجد منه أنواع نذكر منها ما يلي :-
- جهاز الوقاية الهوائي Air Line Respirator
يتصل الجهاز بخرطوم لتوصيل الهواء المضغوط بدرجة معينة ويستخدم في حالة التعرض لتركيزات ضئيلة من الملوثات .
- الخوذة والقناع الكاشط
يستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال تنظيف المعادن بالرمال وصقل أسطح الزجاج بالتيارات الهوائية المحملة بالرمال وغيرها من العمليات التي يتعرض فيها العاملون لتأثير الرمال .
- أجهزة التنفس الكاملة  Full Face Masks
تستخدم هذه الأجهزة في حالة التعرض للغازات السامة أو الحاجة غلى الأكسجين مثل أعمال الغوص . ويحتوي الجهاز على اسطوانة أكسجين بوزن مناسب مزود بصمام تحكم ووسيلة للتنفس، كما تحتوي على خرطوشة ( اسطوانة صغيرة ) بها مادة كيماوية لامتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج من عملية التنفس .

*كمامات ورقية وقطنية
*تستخدم في صناعة الإنشاءات والنسيج والصناعات الخشبية ، للوقاية من الأتربة والأبخرة التي تزيد عن ( 3 ) ميكرون .

*5**- **معدات حماية اليدين* 

تستخدم في هذه الحالة القفازات Gloves المتنوعة وتختلف أنواع القفازات حسب نوعية التعرض للملوثات الضارة وغيرها من المخاطر المختلفة التي تتعرض لها اليدين كونهما الوسيلة المباشرة التي يتم العمل بواسطتها. ففي حالة التعرض للأجسام الصلبة التي تسبب أضراراً بالأيدي نتيجة الاحتكاك بها فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات من القماش المبطن من الداخل بالقطن أو قفازات من الجلد الخفيف المرن التي تسمح بحركة الأصابع . ويستخدم هذا النوع عمال المخازن وفي أعمال الشحن والتفريغ بوجه عام بالإضافة إلى التعرض لأجسام مدببة .
وفي حالة التعرض للحرارة فإنه يمكن استخدام القفازات المرنة والمصنوعة من مواد مقاومة للحرارة مثل الاسبستوس أو بعض أنواع الجلد مثل أعمال اللحام وصهر المعادن .
وفي حالة التعرض لمواد كيماوية مثل العمل بالمختبرات الكيماوية فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات بلاستيك خفيفة مقاوم للكيماويات.
وفي حالة التعرض لتأثير كيمياويات خطرة مثل الأحماض والقلويات فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات من المطاط بطول مناسب لحماية الأذرع أيضاً .
وفي حالة العمل بالكهرباء فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات عازلة للكهرباء ، والتي تصنع من المطاط الخالي من الكربون ، ولكل قفاز قدرة محددة على العزل الكهربائي . ويلخص الجدول التالي بعض أنواع القفازات:-

*المعدة* *مادة التصنيع* *الهدف من الاستعمال* *الفئة المستعملة* القفازات القماش الوقاية من الأوساخ للاستعمال العام الجلود الوقاية من الأطراف الحادة لنقل المواد ذات الأطراف الحادة البلاستيك الوقاية من المواد الكيماوية صناعة الكيماويات الصوف والقطن الوقاية من الجروح والخدش الإنشاءات المطاط الوقاية من الكهرباء والبيولوجية عمال الكهرباء الاسبست أو الامينت الوقاية من الحرارة عمال الصهر واللحام الجلود ذات النسيج الفولاذي التأثيرات الميكانيكية عمال تشكيل المعادن بالضغط القماش القطني الاهتزازات العاملون على الآلات الرجاجة 


*6- **معدات حماية القدمين* 

لحماية القدمين من خطر سقوط المواد عليها أو تعرضها للاصطدام بالمواد ، تستخدم الأحذية الواقية المصنوعة بمواصفات خاصة تلائم طبيعة المخاطر المتواجدة في أماكن العمل المختلفة .
 أنواع الأحذية الوافية
- الأحذية المصنوعة من الجلد الطبيعي أو الصناعي المقوى بمقدمة فولاذية لحماية القدم من سقوط المواد عليها، ويصمم النعل بحيث يحتوي على طبقة فولاذية للوقاية عند السير على الأجزاء الحادة والواخزة من وصول هذه الأجزاء للقدم . ويستخدمها العاملون بورش الحدادة والنجارة وتشكيل المعادن .

- أحذية مانعة للتزحلق : مصنوعة من الجلد ذات أرضيات تمنع الانزلاق والسقوط خاصة في أماكن العمل التي تتلوث بها الأرضيات والممرات بالزيوت والشحوم وغيرها من السوائل .

- أحذية ذات ساق طويلة أو توضع بداخلها واقية جلدية تغطي الساق ، تستخدم في أماكن العمل التي يتواجد فيها أجسام معدنية متناثرة على الأرض .

- أحذية تصنع من مادة ألأمينيت ومغطى بالكامل من الجلد مع واقية لحماية الساقين ، وتستخدم للحماية من سقوط مواد حارقة أو منصهرة على القدم وتعمل واقية الساق لحمايته من طرطشة المواد المعدنية المنصهرة .والتي تستخدم لوقاية العاملين بالمسابك.
- أحذية مصنوعة من المطاط الصناعي أو الطبيعي أو من مادة البلاستيك المقاوم للتآكل ، وتستخدم لحماية القدمين من تأثير الأحماض والمحاليل والسوائل والزيوت والشحوم ، وتفحص هذه الأحذية بشكل دوري للتأكد من سلامتها وعدم نفاذيتها .

- أحذية عازلة للتيار الكهربائي وتختلف قدرة الحذاء على العزل الكهربائي فبعضها يمكن استخدامه عند العمل في معدات كهربائية يصل جدها إلى ( 550 ) فولت والبعض الأخر يمكن استخدامه عند العمل بمعدات كهربائية يصل جهدها إلى ( 1000 ) فوت أو أكثر وكلما ذات قدرة الحذاء على العزل الكهربائي كان سعره أعلى ، وغالباً تصنع هذه الأحذية من المطاط الخالي من الكربون مع بعض الإضافات الأخرى وعادة تكون خالية من المسامير تماماً .

*7- **معدات حماية الوجه والعينين* 

وهي عبارة عن أقنعة بلاستيكية أو معدنية أو نظارات زجاجية تستخدم لحماية الوجه والعينين من الأجزاء المتطايرة والأشعة ومن طرطشة المواد الساخنة والحارقة وكذلك حماية العينين والوجه من الغازات والأبخرة والأدخنة والأتربة المنطلقة من العمليات الصناعية المختلفة . ويبين الجدول التالي نماذج من المعدات المستخدمة لحماية الوجه والعينين .

*المعدة* *مادة التصنيع* *الهدف من الاستعمال* *الفئة المستعملة* النظارات البلاستيك الشفاف احماية العينين من تطاير الغبار والأجسام الدقيقة صناعة الأخشاب البلاستيك المقاوم للحرارة والخدش حماية العينين من تطاير الشرر والأجسام الدقيقة الساخنة عمليات اللحام الواقيات البلاستيك الشفاف الوقاية من الرايش المتطاير بسرعة بطيئة وأحجام صغيرة عمليات الخراطة والجلخ الشبك المعدني والفولاذي الوقاية من نطاير الأجسام المعدنية ذات الأحجام الكبيرة وبسرعة عالية الصناعات المعدنية الفيبرجلاس أو مواد معدنية عاكسة للحرارة الحماية من الحرارة العالية والإشعاعات وطرطشة المواد المنصهرة اللحام والقطع المعدني باستخدام الاكسي استلين وعمليات السكب والصهر 


*8- **أحزمة الأمان* 

تستخدم هذه الأحزمة لوقاية العمال من مخاطر السقوط من أماكن مرتفعة مثل عمال البناء وغيرهم ممن يستدعي طبيعة عملهم الصعود إلى أماكن عالية .
ويستخدم لذلك أحزمة مزودة بوسيلة تثبيت بجسم العامل ووسيلة تثبيت أخرى يتم تثبيتها بجسم ثابت بمكان العمل .

*9- **الوقاية من درجات الحرارة المنخفضة* 

يوجد أنواع من الملابس الواقية المصنعة بوسائل علمية لتقاوم درجات الحرارة الأقل من الصفر ، وتستخدم هذه الملابس في ألاماكن شديدة البرودة ، وهي مصنوعة من النايلون مع البوليستر المعزول كلياً . كما تتميز بخفتها وسهولة استخدامها بالإضافة إلى وقاية الجسم كاملاً بما فيه الرأس .


----------



## medooo39 (12 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmoudsukar (20 مارس 2012)

تمااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Merthed (25 مارس 2012)

وفقك الله وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamedmashaly (2 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *

:75:


----------



## menam510 (15 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع رائع ولكن نحتاج الاجابة لزيادة المعرفة لدى غير المتخصصين مثلى لنشر ثقافة الصحة والسلامة


----------



## tomasz (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع مفتوح من سنة 2008 ونحن الان في 2013 ولم نحصل على الاجابات النموذجية لهذا الامتحان 

انا على استعداد في القيام ببرنامج يقوم بعمل الامتحان ووضع العلامات بشكل اتوماتيكي اذا تم الاجابة والحصول على الاجابات فهل يوجد من يجيب على الاسئلة لابدء العمل في هذا البرنامج ؟؟؟

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أباياسر (21 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------

